# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Bananen helpen tegen nicotineverslaving

## FRANCOIS580

*Bananen zijn ongezond vanwege hun hoge concentratie snelle en dus ongezonde suikers. Ze passen evenmin in een gezond, evenwichtig én gevarieerd voedingspatroon. Voor al diegenen die hun overtollig gewicht eindelijk definitief overboord willen gooien zijn bananen te mijden, want échte dikmakers. Is dit werkelijk zo, of zijn dit pure verzinsels, en welk effect heeft het eten van bananen dan wel op je gezondheid?*

*(Francois580)*


Bananen zijn erg omstreden, niet alleen voor wat hun effect op je gezondheid betreft. Volgens tuinbouwdeskundigen behoren ze tot de groenten. Voor anderen groeien bananen dan weer aan geen échte bomen, omdat bananenbomen geen houten stam vormen. Wat er ook van zei, feit is dat je er bijzonder goed aan doet om regelmatig, zoniet dagelijks, bananen naar binnen te werken. Deze zoete lekkernij is bijzonder rijk aan allerlei vitaminen en mineralen en zoveel meer. Inderdaad, tijdens recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek kwamen nog heel wat meer kwaliteiten van bananen aan het licht.




*Voedingswaarde van bananen*

Bepalend voor het effect van bananen op je zondheid, is hun voedingswaarde. Deze voedingswaarde verschilt van banaan tot banaan, en is van verschillende factoren afhankelijk. Landen als Ecuador, Costa Rica, Panama, Honduras, Columbia en Guatemala zijn de belangrijkste leveranciers van bananen. Hun voedingswaarde wordt bepaald door de bodemgesteldheid van daar waar ze vandaan komen, van het aantal uren zonneschijn waar ze werden aan blootgesteld en van de soort bananen. Hun rijpheid is de belangrijkste factor voor het bepalen van hun voedingswaarde.

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Yv

Wat een goed hulpmiddel om van roken af te komen. Wel grappig, omdat je dat niet zomaar bedenkt.

----------

